# aeronautics compartment > avionics compartment = διαμέρισμα των ηλεκτρονικών / αεροηλεκτρονικών



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Bones, season 4.

Αμερικανίδα αεροσυνοδός λέει:

So I hid in the aeronautics compartment.​ 
Σημειώνω πως αυτό το compartment βρίσκεται στην κουζίνα (galley), στον χώρο εργασίας των αεροσυνοδών, κοντά σ' έναν μεγάλο φούρνο όπου βρέθηκε το παραψημένο πτώμα...​ 
Καμιά ιδέα, κανείς;​ 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Στην ταινία χτες στη ΝΕΤ με την Τζόντι Φόστερ που ψάχνει το παιδί της χαμένο μέσα στο αεροπλάνο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έλεγαν το aeronautics compartment «τμήμα ηλεκτρονικών», και δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα λάθος. Αλλά ας έρθει ο Ζαζ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Στην ταινία χτες στη ΝΕΤ με την Τζόντι Φόστερ που ψάχνει το παιδί της χαμένο μέσα στο αεροπλάνο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έλεγαν το aeronautics compartment «τμήμα ηλεκτρονικών», και δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα λάθος. Αλλά ας έρθει ο Ζαζ...


 
Ίσως ο υποτιτλιστής να μην ήταν μέλος τής Λεξιλογίας...
Πάντως το compartment=τμήμα (ηλεκτρονικών), σε αεροπλάνο τουλάχιστον, δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ σόι. Αν ήταν department, μπορεί. 
Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι κάποιο διάκενο μεταξύ εσωτερικού περιβλήματος και εξωτερικής ατράκτου, γιατί λίγο παρακάτω γράφει:

I couldn't hear because of the engine noise in the compartment.​ 
αλλά δεν βρήκα εξήγηση ούτε ελληνικά ούτε αγγλικά.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

To «διαμέρισμα των ηλεκτρονικών» αντιστοιχεί στο avionics compartment. Για το aeronautics compartment θα πρότεινα «διαμέρισμα συντήρησης». Να κοιτάξω και στα κιτάπια μου σπίτι, για να σιγουρευτώ. Ίσως πάλι δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι αναφορές στο aeronautics compartment προέρχονται (αποκλειστικά) από το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο του Bones και από την ταινία Passenger 57.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> To «διαμέρισμα των ηλεκτρονικών» αντιστοιχεί στο avionics compartment. Για το aeronautics compartment θα πρότεινα «διαμέρισμα συντήρησης». Να κοιτάξω και στα κιτάπια μου σπίτι, για να σιγουρευτώ. Ίσως πάλι δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι αναφορές στο aeronautics compartment προέρχονται (αποκλειστικά) από το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο του Bones και από την ταινία Passenger 57.


 
Εμένα μια χαρά μου κάνει, Ζαζ, κι ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Σωστά το φαντάστηκα; Είναι χώρος εκτός του περιβλήματος της καμπίνας των επιβατών, που χρησιμεύει για πρόσβαση και συντήρηση των μηχανικών/ηλεκτρικών/ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων του σκάφους;

Πάντως, αυτό το επεισόδιο τελείωσε και, κατά την παράδοση απόψε, λέω να ζητήσω να ονομαστεί Zaz's episode...;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

Αν αξιολογώ σωστά τα ευρήματα, το _aeronautics compartment_ είναι λάθος αντί τού _avionics compartment_, σωστά;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

Αυτό (δηλ. το ότι το _aeronautics compartment_ προέρχεται από λάθος αναφορά στο _avionics compartment_) δεν μπορώ να το πω με βεβαιότητα. Εκείνο ωστόσο που σημείωσα συνεχίζει να ισχύει: Οι αναφορές στο _aeronautics compartment_ προέρχονται (αποκλειστικά) από το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο του _Bones_ και από την ταινία _Passenger 57_. Δεν πρόκειται για έναν τυποποιημένο όρο τής αεροναυπηγικής, και πιθανότατα βαφτίστηκε έτσι από τους συγκεκριμένους σεναριογράφους για να γίνει με κάποιον τρόπο ο όρος κατανοητός από τους (τηλε)θεατές. Γι' αυτό και η δική μου πρόταση κινήθηκε στην ίδια λογική — γενικόλογο, επαρκώς περιγραφικό και κατανοητό.

Ένας αεροναυπηγός που ακούει ή διαβάζει _aeronautics _σκέφτεται αμέσως την _αεροναυπηγική_ — που, φυσικά, είναι κάτι άσχετο με τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο και το ρόλο του. Άλλωστε, ολόκληρο το αεροσκάφος (κι όχι απλώς ένα συγκεκριμένο διαμέρισμά του) αποτελεί προϊόν τής αεροναυπηγικής. Θα μπορούσε, βέβαια, να πει κάποιος ότι από εκεί παρέχεται πρόσβαση στις οδούς ενεργοποίησης και ελέγχου των αεροδυναμικών επιφανειών τού αεροσκάφους — αλλά και πάλι κι αυτό είναι υπερβολικά γενικευτικό ή/και απλουστευτικό για την περίπτωση (δεδομένης και της συνύπαρξης ηλεκτρονικών, υδραυλικών και αεροϋδραυλικών γραμμών).

Λογουχάρη στο Τ-2 Buckeye υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο (τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, φυσικά, μια κι εδώ μιλάμε για αεροσκάφος που δεν είναι μεταγωγικό ή επιβατηγό) διαμέρισμα, το οποίο επισήμως καλείται _mid-fuselage access bay_ or something, αλλά οι Αμερικανοί το λένε _hell hole_, κι έτσι ακριβώς (δηλ. «διαβολότρυπα») το λέμε κι εμείς. Μέσω αυτής το προσωπικό συντήρησης έχει πρόσβαση στα συρματόσχοιχα για τις επιφάνειες ελέγχου στο ουραίο (το Τ-2 δεν είναι fly-by-wire), σε γραμμές τού υδραυλικού συστήματος κλπ. Μόνο οι πολύ μινιόν τεχνικοί χωράνε κειμέσα, κι είναι κόλαση πραγματική να πρέπει να δουλέψεις εκεί όταν κάνει ζέστη (όπου «ζέστη» διάβαζε: «πάνω από 15ºC»).


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2009)

Ρώτησα έναν φίλο πιλότο και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ τον όρο aeronautics compartment και ξέρει μόνο το avionics compartment, υποθέτει δε ότι ο όρος φτιάχτηκε για τις ανάγκες του δράματος. Μου είπε επίσης ότι πρόσβαση στο avionics compartment έχεις μόνο από το θάλαμο διακυβέρνησης κι όχι από την κουζίνα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, όλους! :)

Για το θέμα της απόδοσης, όπως τα λες, Ζαζ. Κάποιος σεναριογράφος σκαρφίστηκε έναν γενικόλογο, ανύπαρκτο όρο (γιατί, αν υπήρχε, κάπου θα τον βρίσκαμε), για χάρη της πλοκής και της ευκολίας του τηλεθεατή, οπότε κι εμείς (εσύ) πράξαμε (έπραξες) ανάλογα και απολύτως κατάλληλα για την περίπτωση.


Zazula said:


> (όπου «ζέστη» διάβαζε: «πάνω από 15ºC»).


Ναι, 15ºC θερμοκρασία εξωτερικού αέρα, αλλά εκεί μέσα πρέπει να είναι φούρνος, κόλαση όπως λες.

@ SBE: Λες οι καπνιστές πιλότοι να πηγαίνουν στο avionics compartment να ξεχαρμανιάσουν; ;)


Όσο για το avionics compartment, βρήκα αυτό το απλό σχεδιάγραμμά του σε ένα Airbus A320 (αλλά στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει ελάχιστος ελεύθερος χώρος εκεί μέσα), απ' όπου βλέπουμε ότι το διαμέρισμα αυτό είναι συνήθως στο ρύγχος του αεροσκάφους, αλλά υπάρχουν και avionics bays και στα φτερά, την άτρακτο και την ουρά, ανάλογα με τον σχεδιασμό και τις ανάγκες κάθε τύπου αεροσκάφους:





αλλά και μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία (άποψη 360º) που δείχνει το πραγματικό διαμέρισμα των ηλεκτρονικών ενός Boeing 777, εδώ: http://hawkeyemedia.com/panos/777_Avionics.htm


----------



## Mint (Jun 15, 2019)

Μετά από πολλή συζήτηση με επαγγελματίες του κλάδου μετέφρασα τον όρο ως "αεροηλεκτρονική". Αν και στην αεροπορία η γλώσσα επικοινωνίας είναι τα αγγλικά και συνήθως δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη μετάφρασης των όρων, οι όροι "αεροηλεκτρονική" και "αεροηλεκτρονικά" φαίνονται αποδεκτοί. 

Προσθέτω το παρακάτω στο νήμα:

http://www.haes.gr/z_all/pdf/lexiko2002.pdf (Hellenic Aeronautical Engineers Society)

Και μερικές παραπομπές. Η Garmin είναι από τις βασικές εταιρείες στο χώρο. 

http://arch.icte.uowm.gr/courses/embedded/10ES_oc.pdf
https://www.garmin.com/el-GR/privacy/aviation/policy/
https://www.tovima.gr/2016/11/16/science/sta-teli-toy-2017-i-prwti-dokimastiki-ptisi-toy-boom/
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32004D0134&from=EN


----------

